# Delamere forest bridleways



## xxcharlottexx (21 August 2015)

Hi.

Taking the horses to delamere for a few days  in September.  Does anyone know of any good places I can get maps of the bridle ways. Best routes to go. Searched online but not coming up with much really.

Thanks


----------



## Ruftysdad (21 August 2015)

Have a look at Visit Cheshire .com. it has a map and directions for The Delamere Loop.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (21 August 2015)

Looks like I won't need it now. They are no longer offering any turnout so had to cancel. Gutted :-(


----------



## webble (22 August 2015)

Where are you staying? There are a few yards in that area that might be able to help. Message me if you would rather. I can also send you some routes and maps if you do come over


----------



## xxcharlottexx (22 August 2015)

We were staying in linmere moss farm but due to poor grazing they are ploughing and reseeding so there will be no turnout which we don't want to do so we're looking for alternatives. Was booked for 1st September so not much notice!


----------



## webble (22 August 2015)

Could you try Kelsall maybe?or do linmere know of anyone nearby with a field? There are a couple of yards nearby who might be able to help too


----------



## xxcharlottexx (24 August 2015)

Booked a place near craven instead. So any advice for bridleways round there would be great


----------

